# 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden



## Veit (19. November 2006)

Am vergangenen Mittwoch abend brach ich gemeinsam mit Boardi Marco O. und meinem Angelkumpel Henni zu einer Tour an den Schaproder Bodden auf.
Nach ein paar Stunden Autofahrt von Sachsen-Anhalt nach Rügen kamen wir ziemlich müde in unserem Ferienhaus an und wurden am nächsten Morgen von unserem Guide Jürgen geweckt, der uns gleich mit einem deftigen Frühstück empfing. Schnell noch ne Tasse Kaffee und dann gings auch endlich ans Wasser....

*1. Tag*: Das Boot, mit dem wir starteten war topp ausgestattet, jetzt mussten nur noch die Fische mitspielen. Für Henni und mich wars ja die erste Boddentour, Marco war schon einige Male da. Nun war es natürlich die Frage ob wir uns auf die Bedingungen, die ja doch etwas anders sind als an unseren heimischen Vereinsteichen und Flüssen, einstellen können. Aber es sollte kein Problem sein.
Zunächst versuchte ich es mit einem großen Effzett-Blinker, der mir für den Bodden empfohlen wurde, doch es sollte sich herausstellen, dass dies zwar sicherlich ein guter Verlegenheitsköder ist, für richtig gute Fänge allerdings untauglich. Da Jürgen meinte glittergrüne Gummifische wären fängig versuchte ich es damit auch und hatte dann auch bald einen ersten 40er Barsch, der den 14er Kopyto fast vollständig inhaliert hatte. Auch mein erster Bodden-Hecht folgte bald. Auch Henni und Marco fingen ihre ersten Fische, hauptsächlich noch auf größere Kopytos (14 - 16 cm) in glittergrün. Da ich auf dien großen Gummifische allerdings auch eine ganze Reihe Fehlbisse kassierte, versuchte ich es aber dann mal mit einem 12er Kopyto in glittergrün, obwohl mir sowohl unser Guide als auch Marco davon abgeraten hatte solch kleine Köder überhaupt an den Bodden mitzunehmen. Aber es funktionierte damit. Es funktionierte sogar ziemlich gut. Nach einigen Fängen auf glittergrün probierte es dann auch mal mit meiner Lieblingssaale-Farbe perlweiß-glitter-schwarz und es sollte sich herausstellen, dass die auch am Bodden sehr fängig ist. 
Etliche Hecht-und Barschbisse gab es auf die 12 cm-Köder. Ein erstklassiges Angeln! Auch Henni stellte auf die kleine Köderklasse um, während Marco bis zum ende der Tour weiter auf Gummis von 14 cm und mehr setzte und damit auch gut fing, allerdings etwas mehr Fehlbisse hatte und kaum Barsche. Endergebnis des ersten Tages waren dann 17 Hechte zwischen 60 und 80 cm und mindestens 20 Barsche mit einer Durchschnittsgröße von 40 cm. Dazu noch etliche Fehlbisse und Aussteiger. Auf Barsch waren die 12er Kopytos natürlich unschlagbar, auf Hecht waren sie keinen Deut schlechter als die größeren Module. Auch wenn am ersten Tag noch nix richtig großes gebissen hatte, waren wir alle absolut begeistert und sahen mit Freude dem nächsten Tag entgegen. 

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Petri zu den Fischen! Hört sich nach einem wirklich unvergeßlichen Erlebnis an.

Soso, eine Fortsetzungsgeschichte... Du machst es echt spannend!

Eine Boddentour steht auch noch auf meiner Wunschliste.


----------



## Veit (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

*2. Tag*:
Nach diesem "Einangeln" war nun die Zeit reif für die größeren Hecht- und Barschkaliber. Natürlich wollte jeder seinen Meterfisch fangen, ist ja fast klar, dass man dieses Ziel doch irgendwie vor Augen hat, wenn man an den Bodden fährt. 
Das Wetter war am 2. Tag zwar nicht mehr so freundlich, aber zumindest war der Wind nur schwach, so dass einem angenehmen und erfolgreichen Angeltag nichts im Wege stand.
Große Köderexperimente waren nun nicht mehr nötig. Jeder hatte seine Favoriten ja am Vortag schon so ein bisschen gefunden. Henni ging zunächst mit einem 14er Kopyto in glittergrün an den Start, Marco mit 14er und 16er Kopytos in perlweißschwarz, perlweiß-braun und glittergrün, ich setzte auf 12er Kopyto in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz. 
Gleich am ersten Platz zu dem uns Jürgen führte "knallte" es dann. Der erste große Barsch ging sofort an den Haken, der erste Hecht auch. Dann hatte Henni kurz vorm Boot einen fetten Biss und konnte nach spannendem Drill den ersten richtigen Topp-Fisch unserer Tour landen. Mit 98 cm scheiterte der schlanke Esox nur denkbar knapp an der Metermarke. Nachdem ich bereits einige Hechte und Barsche gefangen hatte, ging auch mir dann ein Hecht, bei dem ich gleich merkte, dass es ein guter ist. Der Esox war knapp gehakt und und ich war superhappy als er dann im Kescher lag. Das war er, mein zweiter Meterhecht im Leben. 1,02 m hatte der fette Bursche. Uns das auf 12er Kopyto, der ja für den Bodden viel zu klein is. *gg* Uns das Fangen ging weiter. Biss auf Biss bei uns allen. Hechte und Barsche gingen reihenweise an den Haken, viele weitere stiegen auch noch im Drill aus. Doppeldrills gabs auch mehrmals. Auf 16er Kopyto hatte Marco auch einen Nachläufer von mindestens 1,10 Meter bis kurz vors Boot, doch kurz darauf hatte auch er dann einen großen Hechte auf 16er Kopyto in perlweiß-schwarz am Haken. Als wir ihn gelandet hatten, stellte sich heraus, dass nun auch Marco seinen Meterhecht gefangen hatte. 1,01 m war das ebenfalls sehr fette Schnabeltier. Kurz darauf dachte ich dann einen kleinen Hecht am Haken zu haben, doch in Wirklichkeit wars ein kapitaler Barsch von ganz genau 50 cm. Auch der ging auf 12er Kopyto in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz. Später gabs bei Henni auf den gleichen Köder nochmal so einen Brocken. Auch der hatte ganz genau 50 cm und knapp 4 Pfund. Es war ein absolut geiler Tag. Zwei Meterhechte, ein Fast-Meterhecht und zwei 50er Barsche. Viel besser gehts doch kauf.
Insgesamt hatten wir an diesem Tag 24 Hechte und etwa 40 Barsche gefangen.


----------



## Veit (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Nochmal 3 Pics vom 2. Tag:


----------



## NorbertF (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

der absolute Wahnsinn, da bin ich platt.
Schon krass wie sich so ein Gewässer entwicklen kann wenn man es lässt 
Petri Veit!


----------



## HD4ever (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

astrein !!!! #6#6#6
könnte mich ja sowas von ärgend das ich nächstes WE keine Zeit habe wenn da boardie Treffen ist ... #q
die Barsche sind ja der Hammer !!  :l
die Hechte natürlich auch .... :m


----------



## fischdieb22 (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Ganz großes Kino Veit!!!#r 


Und |schild-g zu diesen Traum-Fischen und deinem Meter-Zwei-Hecht!!!:m


----------



## bacalo (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

moin moin Veit,

super, klasse, spitze und toll deine Berichte, 
garniert mit Bildern die jedes Anglerherz höher schlagen lässt.

Vor allem das Bild mit dem Riesen-Barsch, 
|rolleyes meine Augen glänzen noch immer |uhoh: .

Herzlichen Glückwunsch #6 zu diesen fängigen Tagen.

Allzeit Petri

bacalo


----------



## HD4ever (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

wenn ich das so sehe muß ich mir wohl uuuuunbedingt mal ein paar mehr Bodden Infos einholen ....
sooo viel weiter als nach DK ist das ja auch nich von mir |kopfkrat
könnte mal Infos über slipanlagen brauchen ... :m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wenn ich das so sehe muß ich mir wohl uuuuunbedingt mal ein paar mehr Bodden Infos einholen ....


 
Da denke ich auch gerade drüber nach...

Super Fänge Veit#6


----------



## Veit (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

*3. Tag*:
Am dritten Tag fuhren Marco, Henni und ich dann nochmal mit einem kleineren Boot und ohne Guide raus. Ich gebe zu, dass ich anfangs ziemlich skeptisch war ob wir überhaupt großartig was fangen würden, schließlich hatten wir kein GPS, mit dem man die Topp-Stellen der Vortage hätte speichern können sondern nur ein Echolot. 
Und dann stellte sich auch noch heraus, dass wir die Seekarte vergessen hatten. Das konnte ja was werden...
Aber letztendlich haben wir uns dann auch auf eigene Faust nochmal einen erstklassigen Tag beschert. Wir haben zwar auch ein paar Spots angefahren, wo garnix lief, aber an den guten Stellen, die wir gefunden haben, fingen wir dann wie gewohnt wieder einen Hecht nach dem anderen. 
Vorallem Marco hatte diesmal richtig abgeräumt. Er fing an diesem Tag 8 Hechte von denen 5 Stück über 80 cm hatte. Die meisten fing er auf 14 cm Kopyto in glittergrün-motoroil. Bei mir liefs eine ganze zeitlang ziemlich schlecht. Bis kurz vor Schluss hatte ich nur 2 Hechte landen können, aber dann gelang es mir nochmal innerhalb einer halben Stunde 5 weitere Entenschnäbel zu fangen. Die waren zwar nur zwischen 55 und knapp 80 cm lang, aber so ein schneller Fang zeigt, wie geil man am Bodden Hechte erwischen kann. Einen richtigen Klopper konnten wir an jenem Tag auch noch fangen. Mein Angelkumpel Henni hatte das verdiente Glück auch noch seinen Meterhecht zu fangen. Der Fisch hatte 1,01 m und obwohl wir ihn nicht gewogen haben, war es mit Sicherheit der schwerste Fisch unserer Tour. Und auch der ging auf 12 cm Kopyto in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz. 
Insgesamt konnten wir auch ohne Guide an diesem Tag nochmal 21 Hechte fangen. Barsche gingen diesmal nicht ganz so gut wie an den beiden Vortagen, aber wir haben natürlich auch wieder ein paar gute Stachelritter gefangen.


----------



## Veit (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Fazit und Endergebnis unserer Tour:
61 Hechte, knapp 100 Barsche, jeder hat seinen Meterhecht gefangen.
Es war einfach nur absolut genial!
Die Fische durften fast alle wieder schwimmen. Henni hat sich lediglich 7 gute Barsche am letzten Tag mitgenommen und ich mir einen Durchschnittshecht, Marco garnix.
Ich bin stolz auf meine beiden Angelfreunde! Wir waren ein tolles und erfolgreiches Team. Es waren für uns alle unvergessliche Tage.
Für mich selbst habe ich die Erfahrung mitgenommen, dass man die Erfahrungen vorallem in Bezug auf Köder aber auch auf Köderführung, die man an heimischen Gewässern macht, viel öfters auch anderswo anwenden sollte und auch mal die Meinungen, der einheimischen "Experten" an einem fremden Gewässer anzweifeln MUSS um gut zu fangen und eigene Akzente zu setzen.


----------



## barsch-jäger (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Wahnsinns Fische und auch schicke bilder! Petri!


----------



## FishHunter283 (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Petri an Veit Marco und Henni
Guter Bericht, schöne fotos und vorallem echt klasse fänge...

...da muss ich doch auch nächstes jahr mal an den Bodden...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Wahnsinn. Besonders dass ihr am dritten Tag auch ohne Guide, GPS und Seekarte so gut gefangen habt. Ein dickes Petri. Die Barsche sind natürlich auch erste Sahne.


----------



## wobbler (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

waaaahhhnnnnsinn....... was der bodden hergibt.......

toller bericht und superschöne fangbilder !
alle achtung.........


----------



## leowar (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Ja unser Bodden ist schon geil  Cool das ihr nicht alle Fische entnommen habt.... *Ich StolzAufEuchSein* *gg*


----------



## HD4ever (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*



leowar schrieb:


> Ja unser Bodden ist schon geil  Cool das ihr nicht alle Fische entnommen habt.... *Ich StolzAufEuchSein* *gg*



sollte eigendlich selbstverständlich sein !!! |kopfkrat
leider nich bei allen .... |uhoh:
hab nun 2 WO Urlaub und überleg auch grad wegen ner längeren Tagestour ... |supergri
evtl. ein paar Portionsbarsche und nen Küchenhecht wären schon nicht schlecht .... aber 50er Barsche und 100er Hechte fände ich irgendwie zu schade zum filetieren ....


----------



## Marco O. (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

:c :c ich bin wieder zuhause  

Mein Fazit von dieser Tour ist, ich habe die richtigen Leute gefragt ob sie mit kommen möchten #6, wir hatten Super Glück mit dem Wetter und man sollte doch öfters mal was anders machen als die "Andern".
Respekt auch an Veit der trotz gut gemeinter Tipps sein Ding mit den 12er Kopytos durchgezogen hat und dafür auch mit 1,02 m belohnt wurde.


@ all 

wenn ihr dort hoch fahrt geht die Sache bitte nicht mit zu großer Erwartung an. Auch am Bodden kann man mal Schneider bleiben!!!!
Wir hatten einfach Glück und die richtigen Köder


----------



## BassBandit (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Moin Veit , 
klasse Bericht ,schöne Bilder vor allem mega Barsche.
Auch ich durfte solche Tage schon erleben, kann aber nur jeden warnen mit den falschen Erwartungen an den Bodden zu fahren. Solche Fänge sind jederzeit möglich aber nicht die Regel. Wir hatten schon oft am Wochenende nur 1-2 Fische , trotz Guide und bester Betreuung.
Das solche Fänge überhaupt möglich sind hängt auch mit der Catch &  Release Praxis der örtlichen Guides zusammen . Wir haben in den letzten Jahren sicherlich mehrere hundert Hechte gefangen die alle zurück gesetzt wurden, den wir wollen auch noch in 10 Jahren das Fischen am Bodden, dem wohl besten Hechtrevier Europas genießen. 
In diesem Sinn nur Dicke


----------



## Raabiat (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*



Veit schrieb:


> (..)
> Henni hat sich lediglich 7 gute Barsche am letzten Tag mitgenommen (..)



Wenn mir mal einer erzählen würde, wie ich die Barsche aus ihrem verdammt widerstandsfähigen Schuppen-"Panzer" herausbekomme, dann würd ich mir auch ma ein, zwei gönnen:q

Ich hab es vor Jahren schon mal versucht und hab mir dabei eher die Finger filetiert....

gebt ihr mir mal nen Tipp?


----------



## Marco O. (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*



BassBandit schrieb:


> Das solche Fänge überhaupt möglich sind hängt auch mit der Catch &  Release Praxis der örtlichen Guides zusammen .
> ..... den wir wollen auch noch in 10 Jahren das Fischen am Bodden, dem wohl besten Hechtrevier Europas genießen.
> In diesem Sinn nur Dicke



Dem kann ich nur ZUSTIMMEN!!!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*



Veit schrieb:


> ...
> 61 Hechte, knapp 100 Barsche, jeder hat seinen Meterhecht gefangen...



...in drei Tagen!

Spricht für sich, muss man nicht viel zu sagen! Das sind

161 Fische,
54 Fische pro Tag,
18 Fische pro Tag und Angler! 
Bei geschätzten 9 Stunden pro Tour (eher weniger um diese Jahreszeit) sind das 2 Fische pro Stunde und Angler!

(Ich rechne das gerade nur aus, um es mir etwas deutlicher zu machen. Respekt!)

#r |schild-g #r


----------



## Ocrem (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

wirklich sehr geil , petri mein bester#6 

ps: an marco und henni auchn fettes petri:m


----------



## Hermann W. (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Wahnsinn!!! 
Dickes Petri an Euch! #6 
Jetzt weiß ich auch endlich wo ich nächstes Jahr hinfahre! :q  

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Reisender (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Klasse Berichte !!!

Ich werde nächste Woche angreifen...24-26.11....mal sehen ob wir nur annähernd so viel Glück haben wir ihr es hatte. Wir Fahren mit 4 Mann hoch....die noch nie dort gefischt haben. |supergri 

Und wenn ich ganz Ehrlich bin, werde ich auch was zum Essen mit nach Hause nehmen... Ich werde mir 2 Schöne Hechte aussuchen, und für meine Freundin die Barsche Liebt, werde ich auch noch versuchen etwas File mit zu nehmen. #6


----------



## Veit (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

@ Reisender: Henni und ich warn auch das erste Mal da oben.... Viel Erfolg wünsche ich euch!

@ all: Ich finde es auch berechtigt, dass einige davor gewarnt haben, mit zu hohen Erwartungen dort hin zu fahren. Wir hätten Pech haben können, dass 3 Tage starker Wind weht, dann wäre eine Ausfahrt vielleicht garnicht möglich gewesen.
Und wie einige schon angemahnt haben: Bitte geht behutsam mit den Beständen um. Bei Schlachtorgien reagieren auch die meisten Guides dort sehr allergisch. Aber natürlich kann sich jeder einen Hecht oder ein paar Barsche für die Küche mitnehmen. Aber bitte lasst die Meterfische und Ü50er Barsche wieder schwimmen!!!

@ Raabiat: Ich glaub der wollte die räuchern... Hab selbst keine Ahnung, weil ich noch nie nen Barsch mitgenommen habe für mich selbst.


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Wenn mir mal einer erzählen würde, wie ich die Barsche aus ihrem verdammt widerstandsfähigen Schuppen-"Panzer" herausbekomme, dann würd ich mir auch ma ein, zwei gönnen:q
> 
> Ich hab es vor Jahren schon mal versucht und hab mir dabei eher die Finger filetiert....
> 
> gebt ihr mir mal nen Tipp?


 
Es ist ganz schlicht. Barsch filetieren. Haut abziehen. Fertig.|rolleyes 

Uli


----------



## Dennert (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Petri Jungs

Klasse Bericht und schöne Fische. #6


----------



## Potti7 (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

einfach der wahnsinn, da juckt es direkt in den fingern #6 

gruß potti |wavey:


----------



## zander55 (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Petri Veit, Marco und Henni, einfach der Oberhammer was ihr da in den drei Tagen gefangen habt.


----------



## Felix 1969 (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Der absolute Hammer#6 #6 #6 

Ich zieh den Hut Dickes Petri an Veit und alle die dabei waren:m 

Gruß
Felix


----------



## Günter O. (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Petri euch dreien!

Das müssen ja absolute "HAMMERTAGE" gewesen sein #6


@Veit

Ich verfolge deine Fangberichte schon längere Zeit, mich würde mal interessieren welche Gerätekombi du fürs Elbangeln und für den Bodden verwendet hast oder du empfehlen würdest.


----------



## rumburack10 (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

@ Veit, Marco O. und Henni Erste Sahne.


----------



## Regentaucher (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

jup, dem schließe ich mich an - Tolle Pics, Veit:q 

Beharrlichkeit zahlt sich manchmal aus...


----------



## michel1209 (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Hallo Ihr drei, ich hatte ja schon die gelegenheit Euch dreien persönlich zu gratulieren. aber auch noch mal auf diesem weg....

DIGGES PETRI

Beste grüße micha


----------



## FischAndy1980 (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

ein richtig großes petri hei zu euren schönen fängen veit+ kumpels... klasse bericht#6


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

@ Veit und Mitstreiter #h 

*Petri Heil*  zu diesem sensationellen Erlebnis! #6   Und genau so sollten die Touren sein. Auch mal das "Fleischmachen" in den Hintergrund stellen! #6 

@ Günter O.
Und dir ein *herzliches Willkommen hier im Board*! #6


----------



## Pete (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

goil....goil...goil...ein fettes petri zur gelungenen tour...da scheint diesen herbst einiges zu gehen? wer hat euch denn geguidet...du schreibst jürgen (dalick???) der mit der kleinen, aber feinen unterkunft in der nähe? welche abschnitte habt ihr befischt? seid ihr auch rum richtung rassower gewesen? frage, weil ich dort ja auch mein boot habe...(aber viel zu selten genutzt)


----------



## Kirsche (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Wenn mir mal einer erzählen würde, wie ich die Barsche aus ihrem verdammt widerstandsfähigen Schuppen-"Panzer" herausbekomme, dann würd ich mir auch ma ein, zwei gönnen:q
> 
> Ich hab es vor Jahren schon mal versucht und hab mir dabei eher die Finger filetiert....
> 
> gebt ihr mir mal nen Tipp?


 
Versuch es doch mal mit räuchern...echt lecker#h


----------



## Marco O. (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*



Pete schrieb:


> goil....goil...goil...ein fettes petri zur gelungenen tour...da scheint diesen herbst einiges zu gehen? wer hat euch denn geguidet...du schreibst jürgen (dalick???) der mit der kleinen, aber feinen unterkunft in der nähe? welche abschnitte habt ihr befischt? seid ihr auch rum richtung rassower gewesen? frage, weil ich dort ja auch mein boot habe...(aber viel zu selten genutzt)



Ja der Jürgen  mit der kleinen und feinen Unterkunft und dem lecker Frühstück.  
Am Rassower waren wir nicht. 

Warum auch  
na ja erlich gesagt wollte ich schon mal rüber fahren aber mit 5 PS dauert das min. eine Stunde angelzeit.


----------



## Veit (19. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Danke für die vielen positiven Reaktionen auf den Bericht!!!
@ Günter O.: Willkommen im Board!
Wir haben mit folgenden Ruten gefischt: Quantum Crypton Manie, Quantum Crypton Zander Stick und Exori Tom Hawk Softbait Heavy. Als Rollen die Spro Blue Arc und Spro Passion.  
Eigentlich genau die selben Geräte, die wir auch an Saale und Elbe verwenden.
Und ich muss sagen, dass all diese Ruten und Rollen den Härtetest (viele Drills + Salzwasser) sehr gut bewältigt haben.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (20. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Ohne viele Worte... einfach nur nen DICKES PETRI HEIL zu diesen 3 (sicherlich) unvergessenen Angeltagen!!!!...
Vielen Dank für den erstklassigen Bericht!!! #
Und für Eure Entnahmepolitik ein hundertfaches#r ....


----------



## Promachos (20. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Glückwunsch an die Fänger und ein GROSSES Lob für den spannenden Bericht und die eindrucksvollen Photos!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## spin-paule (20. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Einfach supergeil#6 #6 #6 !!! Klasse Bericht und beneidenswerte Fotos!
Ein dickes Petri an Euch Dreien!!!




Raabiat schrieb:


> Wenn mir mal einer erzählen würde, wie ich die Barsche aus ihrem verdammt widerstandsfähigen Schuppen-"Panzer" herausbekomme, dann würd ich mir auch ma ein, zwei gönnen:q
> ...
> gebt ihr mir mal nen Tipp?



Sir Raabi:q ... versuch´s doch mal mit "Abziehen":
http://www.stegangler.de/tipps/barsch1.html

Gruß#h ,
Spin-Paule


----------



## oknel (20. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*



Veit schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen positiven Reaktionen auf den Bericht!!!
> @ Günter O.: Willkommen im Board!
> Wir haben mit folgenden Ruten gefischt: Quantum Crypton Manie, Quantum Crypton Zander Stick und Exori Tom Hawk Softbait Heavy. Als Rollen die Spro Blue Arc und Spro Passion.
> Eigentlich genau die selben Geräte, die wir auch an Saale und Elbe verwenden.
> Und ich muss sagen, dass all diese Ruten und Rollen den Härtetest (viele Drills + Salzwasser) sehr gut bewältigt haben.



meine alte vollglasrute und ne rileh-rex haben das auch jahrelang bewältigt.
(gab ja nix andres) ich denk mal, nicht soviel wert auf das gerät legen, sondern lieber noch 1-2 tage an den urlaub drannhängen.
tut erstens dem tourismus daoben gut und zweitens gibts auch tage , an denen garnichts ausser ein paar barschen läuft.


----------



## FPB (20. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Petri Veit, Marco und Henni,
so ein wochenende ist schon was feines. Das  entschädigt für die vielen  schneidertage  die man  hat.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wenn ich das so sehe muß ich mir wohl uuuuunbedingt mal ein paar mehr Bodden Infos einholen ....
> sooo viel weiter als nach DK ist das ja auch nich von mir |kopfkrat
> könnte mal Infos über slipanlagen brauchen ... :m


|kopfkrat will im dez auch noch mal hoch mach mal ein terminvorschlag dann zeige ich dir eine slippe.mfg.e.#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

:m raabiat hinter dem barschkopf ein querschnitt machen dann entlang der rücken flosse bis zum schwanz auf beiden seiten entlang schneiden(alles mit der schere)dann rechts und links die haut abziehen den kopf von der wirbelsäule abtrennen und dann alles nach hinten wechziehen richtung schwanz.den barsch aber vorher nicht ausnehmen du ziehst alles mit den schuppen und kopf raus aus dem fisch.mfg.e.#6


----------



## Rosi75 (20. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

ein dickes Petri Heil Marco, Veit und Henni, ich bin ja begeistert


----------



## Hooker39 (20. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Hi,

dickes Petri auch von mir 

Kann meinem Kumpel, Hermann W, nur recht geben....

Da müssen wir hin 

Hooker 39


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Dickes Petri Heil, hattet ihr ja! #6 

Veits Idee mit den anderen GuFis kann ich auch nur so interpretieren, daß anderes und woanders angeln auch besser fängt. Wenn ich mir so die professionellen "Butterfahrttouren" der Profis dagegen anschaue, die tagaus-tagein da ein Hechtkarussell veranstalten? Die wissen zwar gut bescheid was wo los ist, aber die Hechte wissen auch bald gut bescheid wer da wie anrückt. Also ich sehe diese Alternative mit einem sehr positiven Ergebnis.


----------



## davis (20. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

@Veit, Marco, henni: Dickes Petri an euch 3! Das war ja eine traumhafte Tour...da muss ich doch gestehen das ich neidisch wurde beim Lesen des Berichts! Und in dem Punkt "nicht zu hohe Erwartungen haben" muss ich euch absolut Recht geben! Wir haben dieses WE am Edersee gefischt und es hat richtig mies gebissen...die Einheimischen nannten es "ausgesprochen schlecht"...haben es dann nur auf paar Barsche bis Mitte der 30er und Hecht bis 70 geschafft! Aber Spaß hatten wir trotzdem...#6

greetz


----------



## Litty1978 (20. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Hallöle,

na darauf erst mal ein Dickes Petri!! Ja ja der Bodden...ein traumhaftes Gewässer. Mich und einen Freund hat das besonders heimtückische und überaus ansteckende "Bodden-Virus" auch schon befallen. Fazit nach 3 Bodeentouren: Einmal Bodden-immer Bodden...
Viele Grüße und allzeit krumme Ruten!


----------



## Veit (20. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*



Litty1978 schrieb:


> Einmal Bodden-immer Bodden...


Das kann ich nur unterschreiben! #6  Werde nächstes Jahr im Sommer auf jeden Fall wieder ne Tour dorthin machen. Läuft dann zwar bei warmen Wassertemperaturen vielleicht nicht ganz so gut, aber was solls, allein diese Atmosphäre ist einfach traumhaft und man hat eben immer die Chance auf nen absoluten Brummer. Kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass man dort an schönen Sommerabenden auch gut Aale fangen kann... |supergri 

Und nochmals Dank für alle Petris auch im Namen meiner Kollegen!


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (20. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Petri @ Marco,Henni und Veit zu Euren Fangerfolg.

So was wünscht man sich ja hier auch mal in den umliegenden Seen ,aber jetzt weiß ich warum meine Tour nächstes Jahr wieder zum Bodden geht.  |wavey:


----------



## paul188 (20. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Ein dickes Petri an euch!!!

Einfach nur geil!!!


Gruß Paul.


----------



## Ronen (21. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Diese Erfolge *kann und muss *man neidlos anerkennen!!!

Saugeil!!!


----------



## BassBandit (21. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Moin Veit, 
zu Deiner Planung eine Sommertour durchzuführen kann ich nur sagen : Du wirst überrascht sein wie viele Fische man im Sommer fangen kann und zu den Hechten und Barschen kommen dann noch die Zander dazu . Juni, Juli und August sind für die Stachelritter Topmonate am Bodden. Ich wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und ich bin auch schon ganz heiß dort wieder zu fischen, nur muß ich noch bis zum Januar warten.

In diesem Sinn nur Dicke


----------



## Nordangler (21. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Schöner Bericht mit tollen Fotos Veit.
Meinen Glückwunsch zu dieser tollen Tour.

Sven


----------



## fantazia (21. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

moin,
petri#6
echt geile fische die ihr da gelandet habt:l


glaub wenn ich meinen 2. meter fangen will sollte ich dort vllt
auch mal ulraub machen|supergri.
schön das es noch gewässer mit so guten bestand
gibt.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Hallo Veit,
vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht und Gratulation zu den grandiosen Fängen. Besonders die Barsche beeindrucken mich schwer.
Das macht Lust aufs Boddenangeln #6


----------



## freibadwirt (21. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Toller Bericht Veit
in so einem Gewässer macht das angeln Spaß.
@ Franz_16
da sollten wir auch mal hinfahren.|supergri |supergri |supergri 
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Volker2809 (21. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Toller Bericht Veit
> in so einem Gewässer macht das angeln Spaß.
> @ Franz_16
> da sollten wir auch mal hinfahren.|supergri |supergri |supergri
> Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


 

Hallo Freibadwirt, 

ich fahr übermorgen hin! :m 


@Veit: Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fängen und zu dem sehr guten Bericht!


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. November 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

@ Franz 16, freibadwirt, Volker2809, #h 

Na da wünsche ich doch den *"Bayern auf Rügen"*   hiermit recht viel *Petri Heil!*  :m 

Ach und benehmt euch anständig im "Ausland"!   :m  #h


----------



## fishingMatze (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Auch von mir: RESPEKT! Echt tolle Fische die ihr da gefangen habt!
Ich persönlich finde ja die 50er Barsche am spektakulärsten, sowas hätte ich auch gern mal!

Übrigens Veit, mit dem Boot mit dem ihr am 3.Tag gefahren seit, war ich auch schon unterwegs, allerdings im Sommer bei 26°C Wassertemperatur, da ging nicht viel.

Wo seit ihr denn so ungefähr hingefahren? Mit Jürgen sicher zum Rassower Strom, oder? Das ist am Bug vorbei und Richtung Wittower Fähre.


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3 unvergessliche Tage am Bodden*

Echt der Hammer. Wahnsinns BEricht #6


----------

